# Oogie



## Spherogirl (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really have many words right now. It's still too fresh for me. Just thought I would share a couple of pictures.

In her favorite spot in the garden:










Up close and personal:









First day home:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry:'(
What a Beautiful girl...


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I didn't know her but she was beautiful  sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We all know how you are feeling.
What a gorgeous girl she was; I am sure she knew just how loved she was!
May her spirit and memories comfort you forever....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She was an adorable little kitten who grew into a stunning cat with your love. Those are beautiful photos that you'll be able to smile at in the future, even though they are bringing tears right now. 

Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

hugs and prayers of comfort for you- so sorry for your loss, she was a beauty


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh she is absolutely beautiful.
I am so sorry for your profound loss. All of us here know exactly the deep loss you are feeling. And we hold your close, with love and understanding. 
Thank you for sharing your wonderful Oogie with us. When you can, and there is no hurry, we would love to hear more about her and some of your special times with her.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

im so sorry. stunning pictures! what a beautiful face


----------

